# Malay (in Arabic script): جباتن اكَام إسلام



## Cilquiestsuens

Hi,

Can someone tell me what on earth is this language (here) ?

Contrary to what is written, it is not Urdu.


----------



## fdb

It is Malay.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thank you, I actually didn't know Malay could be written in the Arabic script. My bad.


----------



## fdb

Yes, before the colonial period it was written in Arabic script. But today hardly anyone can read the old script.


----------



## Brioche

fdb said:


> Yes, before the colonial period it was written in Arabic script. But today hardly anyone can read the old script.



The version of Arabic script used to write Malay is know as Jawi.

It is used on Malaysian bank notes.  The obverse uses the Latin alphabet, and the reverse uses Jawi script.


----------



## Fericire

Hi.
Could you please tell me if this script is similar to scripts of other Arabic dialects?


----------



## cherine

Yes, except for the script used in the page footer (under the page numbers) which is mostly used in Persian or Urdu, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Brioche

Look up Jawi alphabet on Wikipedia.


----------

